# Super DMZ Results?



## N21 (Oct 23, 2011)

When will i start to see results of Super SMZ?


----------



## SFW (Oct 23, 2011)

It put my cancer into remission.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^^ Wonderful news, SFW.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2011)

N21 said:


> When will i start to see results of Super SMZ?



This will vary with the individual, but my two times using this product resulted in noticeable strength gains within the first week. Gained ten pounds during each go with Super-DMZ Rx, both during a four-week period.

Enjoy!

And create a training journal/DMZ log to track your gains. IronMagazine members can offer valuable feedback.

(You've already met SFW. )


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 23, 2011)

Its basically a drier dianabol from what ive read.  You will like it, a lot


----------



## N21 (Oct 23, 2011)

alright guys thanks sounds good


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> It put my cancer into remission.


Do you really believe that people? C'mon this guys full of shit and should find a quicker way to kill himself.


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 24, 2011)

Currently on day 5 of superdmz and its taking effect thats for sure. Looking more vascular and definitely an increase in strength.


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 24, 2011)

It also matters how many mg/caps you take. How hard you go at the gym. what you eat, how much or little. You'll see results at the lowest dose. Def get a log going. What kind of routine are you doing? I personally recommend doing superset, giantset, dropset and triple dropsets to complete failure. 

Good luck!


----------



## oufinny (Oct 24, 2011)

I took just straight DMZ and in a week it was obvious at 30 mgs. With superdrol in there it should kick in quick and gains should too if you are eating for them.  DMZ is powerful and effective, I highly recommend this.


----------



## SFW (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, it got me jerked.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^^ _More _jerked.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 24, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Do you really believe that people? C'mon this guys full of shit and should find a quicker way to kill himself.



Gotta have a sense of humor, brother. 

Super-DMZ Rx gave me x-ray vision and super hearing.










True story.


----------



## N21 (Oct 25, 2011)

im on day 4 and gained 5 lbs so far


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 25, 2011)

Day 6....up 4 pounds


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)

Day 7 up two additional arms... both 21" pumped. 






Seriously, N21, ManInBlack, *awesome *news!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2011)

SFW said:


> It put my cancer into remission.


 It cured my IBS....


----------



## Speez (Oct 29, 2011)

N21 said:


> When will i start to see results of Super SMZ?



I started to feel super dmz like within the 4th day, it just kept getting stronger and stronger......It was an amazing experience for me I loved it.


----------



## Speez (Oct 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I took just straight DMZ and in a week it was obvious at 30 mgs. With superdrol in there it should kick in quick and gains should too if you are eating for them.  DMZ is powerful and effective, I highly recommend this.



Agree here 100%, No comparison with havoc..........blows it out of the water..Havoc was like Jack3d with lethargy compared to this...this stack is fantastic...I was 186 went to 205 with this rock solid, my friend say me they saw the change right away ,,,,


----------



## vron247 (Oct 31, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I took just straight DMZ and in a week it was obvious at 30 mgs. With superdrol in there it should kick in quick and gains should too if you are eating for them.  DMZ is powerful and effective, I highly recommend this.



When you say 30mg what does it exactly mean. 
From what I read so far 20mg= 1 cap and 40mg =2 caps ?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Oct 31, 2011)

i think it's 15mg per cap, so he's taking the highest which is 2.. i ended my dmz cycle with 3 a day for about 4 days.. (crazy right?) but i now weigh 200pounds and I used to weigh 165


----------



## james-27 (Oct 31, 2011)

So this DMZ is Mdrol (superdrol). I did a cycle my mdrol abt a year back and it made me feel like shit. I couldnt find the comical makeup of mdrol to compare the DMZ. I have 2 PH cycles and 3 injectable cycles under my belt. Looking for a oral to kick start my Sust/TNE cycle.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 31, 2011)

im just ending week 2. its ends wednesday. i noticed in a couple days. its only been 2 weeks and i put on almost 9 pounds (im gunning for 10 in the next 2 days lol)and my strength is thru the roof!!


----------



## lcht2 (Nov 7, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> i think it's 15mg per cap, so he's taking the highest which is 2.. i ended my dmz cycle with 3 a day for about 4 days.. (crazy right?) but i now weigh 200pounds and I used to weigh 165


 
super dmz comes in 10mg of SD and 10 mg of DMZ per cap equaling 20mg per cap...if he is takeing 3 caps a day that would be 30mg of SD and 30mg of DMZ....


----------



## lcht2 (Nov 7, 2011)

vron247 said:


> When you say 30mg what does it exactly mean.
> From what I read so far 20mg= 1 cap and 40mg =2 caps ?


 
probably talking about just dimethazine at 30mg, not the super dmz which is made up of SD/DMZ.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 7, 2011)

This ph is looking good after each review too! Curt James 10 lbs in 4 weeks! Twice!! Shucks, I might need to pick one up soon!


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 7, 2011)

Day 18 of 2 caps ED....up 10 pounds as of this AM and strength is way up as well as vascularity in my arms and delts


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn you ManInBlack!  I was hoping to get this after 6 weeks of hdrol!  Shucks...


----------



## N21 (Nov 7, 2011)

im about 2 weeks in and im going to stop, i just started pct, took my nolva, im also oging to take phytoserms aswell, i dont like this very much, its not for me, im not getting the type of gains i wanted and its stunting my hunger which i hate, so im done with super dmz


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

N21 said:


> im about 2 weeks in and im going to stop, i just started pct, took my nolva, im also oging to take phytoserms aswell, i dont like this very much, its not for me, im not getting the type of gains i wanted and its stunting my hunger which i hate, so im done with super dmz


 what gains where you expecting. dmz stunts my hunger as well and gives me lathargy and back pumps if i dont stay hydrated but the strength are great and the gains are good 2. idk what you expected from it but maybe you where expecting to much? im on test e 500mg a week with it but im on ending weel 3 tommorow and gained 15 pounds so far and their was a few days when i forget to take both pills and only took 1.


----------



## N21 (Nov 8, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> what gains where you expecting. dmz stunts my hunger as well and gives me lathargy and back pumps if i dont stay hydrated but the strength are great and the gains are good 2. idk what you expected from it but maybe you where expecting to much? im on test e 500mg a week with it but im on ending weel 3 tommorow and gained 15 pounds so far and their was a few days when i forget to take both pills and only took 1.



i was told it was like a drier d bol, so i was expecting to blow up... but it doesnt even look like i took anything honestly


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 8, 2011)

N21 said:


> im about 2 weeks in and im going to stop, i just started pct, took my nolva, im also oging to take phytoserms aswell, i dont like this very much, its not for me, im not getting the type of gains i wanted and its stunting my hunger which i hate, so im done with super dmz


 
I like the gains I am getting as far as strength and weight goes HOWEVER, it has been making me feel pretty much like shit overall....It has also been making me VERY hot and flushing my face which I dont like one bit. I am going to stick it out but I have a feeling this will be my last time with it.


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 8, 2011)

N21 said:


> i was told it was like a drier d bol, so i was expecting to blow up... but it doesnt even look like i took anything honestly


 
Diet in check?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 8, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Diet in check?



maybe hes just lazy???


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I like the gains I am getting as far as strength and weight goes HOWEVER,* it has been making me feel pretty much like shit overall*....It has also been making me VERY hot and flushing my face which I dont like one bit. I am going to stick it out but I have a feeling this will be my last time with it.


 same i catn wait to finsih it becuasr this feeling sucks number 1 and number 2 i cant wait to see the final Gains!!


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 8, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> same i catn wait to finsih it becuasr this feeling sucks number 1 and number 2 i cant wait to see the final Gains!!



This is why this product or mdrol are only worth it as a kickstart to a test cycle. pls keeping gains on a 3-4 weeks cycle is very hard. Lucky if u keep 50% after pct. 

Mdrol or super DMZ w a test base= awesome. I don't wanna leave the gym and my joints feel awesome. 

Mdrol or super dmz solo I feel like shit by the 3rd week. I don't wanna get outta bed and my joints hurt so bad. Even w super cissus and 10g fish oil a day.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> This is why this product or mdrol are only worth it as a kickstart to a test cycle. pls keeping gains on a 3-4 weeks cycle is very hard. Lucky if u keep 50% after pct.
> 
> Mdrol or super DMZ w a test base= awesome. I don't wanna leave the gym and my joints feel awesome.
> 
> Mdrol or super dmz solo I feel like shit by the 3rd week. I don't wanna get outta bed and my joints hurt so bad. Even w super cissus and 10g fish oil a day.


im on test..... i dont feel like shit im just SUPER SUPER lathargic and its supresses my apatite like crazy other then that thier is nothing bad i have to say about dmz. but with the proper breakfast with all my vitamins and dmz, some jacked before the gym and some bcaa's while im in the gym i dont ever want to leave. the only time i want to put down the weights is when my mucles feel like their literally breaking through my skin lmao. so far no joint issues as a matter of fact the elbow issues i was having are gone. so i love dmz but the larthargy kills me and i just want to finish


EDIT: as stated before today is the end of week 3 and starting week 4 of text AND dmz and im up 15lbs and my stength is through the fucking roof. so is confidence and labido


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 8, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> im on test..... i dont feel like shit im just SUPER SUPER lathargic and its supresses my apatite like crazy other then that thier is nothing bad i have to say about dmz. but with the proper breakfast with all my vitamins and dmz, some jacked before the gym and some bcaa's while im in the gym i dont ever want to leave. the only time i want to put down the weights is when my mucles feel like their literally breaking through my skin lmao. so far no joint issues as a matter of fact the elbow issues i was having are gone. so i love dmz but the larthargy kills me and i just want to finish
> 
> 
> EDIT: as stated before today is the end of week 3 and starting week 4 of text AND dmz and im up 15lbs and my stength is through the fucking roof. so is confidence and labido



Good results so far man. Maybe I don't feel the lethargy cause I have done it solo and right now w test and it's worlds apart. I'm in my 4 week and up 10 pounds so far. Going for a lean bulk do not eating a ton. About 500 above maintaine all really clean


----------



## N21 (Nov 8, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> maybe hes just lazy???



i workout twice a day and work really hard to see results trust me im notlazy, i try to eat like a cow when on cycle, but this stuff suppressed my appetite making me get no gains


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Speez (Nov 8, 2011)

I had no eating issues when I did my Super DMZ cycle, I just found the sides somewhat strong in week 4 was looking forward when I would finish.


----------



## vron247 (Nov 9, 2011)

Speez said:


> I had no eating issues when I did my Super DMZ cycle, I just found the sides somewhat strong in week 4 was looking forward when I would finish.



what are effects like? Am into 9th day and having sever headaches and mild vision blurs


----------



## N21 (Nov 9, 2011)

vron247 said:


> what are effects like? Am into 9th day and having sever headaches and mild vision blurs



i had no effects on it at all except supressed appetite


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 9, 2011)

vron247 said:


> what are effects like? Am into 9th day and having sever headaches and mild vision blurs


 drink more water


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 9, 2011)

btw im up 18 lbs a lot if water weight and some fat from increased calorie intake (not eating as clean as i should be) but still fucking 18lbs!


----------



## N21 (Nov 9, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> btw im up 18 lbs a lot if water weight and some fat from increased calorie intake (not eating as clean as i should be) but still fucking 18lbs!



nice results bro!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 9, 2011)

N21 said:


> i had no effects on it at all except supressed appetite



STFU and GTFO w/that shit. 

You know nothing. Cry me a river fag.


----------



## Speez (Nov 9, 2011)

vron247 said:


> what are effects like? Am into 9th day and having sever headaches and mild vision blurs



I just found that in week 4 I had massive lethargy, BP started to spike and drop more frequently, The lethargy was the most disturbing especially driving home from work I was trying to be super awake and not pass out behind the wheel....as for when I started to notice effects, my DMZ started to kick in in day 4...for almost 3 weeks I was like the man of steel..I made sure I was shooting down the food and popping 3-4 shakes a day...aside from the meals. I had 0 symptoms of suppressed hunger. Are you eating lots of carbs? I think that might be the problem with your headache, Are you taking support supplements while on cycle? I was taking cycle assist, 4 capsules in the morning with the dmz, 4 at night with the 2nd dosage, and additional capsule 1000mg of milk thistle, which I got at Walmart.
Make sure you have good PCT ready. Also don't get scared of all the gyno paranoia, alot BS on many boards.. unless you already have some form of it, or popping 4 capsules a day, then just work out like a madman and enjoy.


----------



## N21 (Nov 10, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> STFU and GTFO w/that shit.
> 
> You know nothing. Cry me a river fag.



why dont you get out of my thread if you have a problem and stop trolling


----------



## N21 (Nov 10, 2011)

Speez said:


> I just found that in week 4 I had massive lethargy, BP started to spike and drop more frequently, The lethargy was the most disturbing especially driving home from work I was trying to be super awake and not pass out behind the wheel....as for when I started to notice effects, my DMZ started to kick in in day 4...for almost 3 weeks I was like the man of steel..I made sure I was shooting down the food and popping 3-4 shakes a day...aside from the meals. I had 0 symptoms of suppressed hunger. Are you eating lots of carbs? I think that might be the problem with your headache, Are you taking support supplements while on cycle? I was taking cycle assist, 4 capsules in the morning with the dmz, 4 at night with the 2nd dosage, and additional capsule 1000mg of milk thistle, which I got at Walmart.
> Make sure you have good PCT ready. Also don't get scared of all the gyno paranoia, alot BS on many boards.. unless you already have some form of it, or popping 4 capsules a day, then just work out like a madman and enjoy.



damn, i dont know why it was doing thqat to me, but i had carbs in every one of my meals i at, each time i at i usually had pasta or bread


----------



## vron247 (Nov 10, 2011)

So liver results came, it seems they are in elevated state from both tests they conducted. I been on cycle for 10days.
Meh thinking of stopping and just go with ultra rx from stack.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2011)

vron247 said:


> So liver results came, it seems they are in elevated state from both tests they conducted. I been on cycle for 10days.
> Meh thinking of stopping and just go with ultra rx from stack.



yeah that is normal, are you using Advanced Cycle Support Rx?


----------



## vron247 (Nov 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> yeah that is normal, are you using Advanced Cycle Support Rx?



Yes prince, 2caps/day


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

vron247 said:


> Yes prince, 2caps/day


 i take 4 caps a day. 2 with each DMZ


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i take 4 caps a day. 2 with each DMZ


is it better to space it out?  DMZ breakfast, Cycle Assist Lunch DMZ dinner, Cycle assist before bed?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> is it better to space it out? DMZ breakfast, Cycle Assist Lunch DMZ dinner, Cycle assist before bed?


 this is what i do. i do this becuase its easier for me and i wont forget but i wake up and get ready for the day. i eat breakfast and with breakfast i eat my multi, 1 DMZ, fish oil, 2 advacned cycle supports, somtimes i take a milk thistle or 2 throught the day as well. then later on after dinner i repeat this process. so
breakfast:
1 DMZ
2 advanced cycle support
 Dinner:
1 DMZ 
advanced cycle support.


----------



## Speez (Nov 13, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> this is what i do. i do this becuase its easier for me and i wont forget but i wake up and get ready for the day. i eat breakfast and with breakfast i eat my multi, 1 DMZ, fish oil, 2 advacned cycle supports, somtimes i take a milk thistle or 2 throught the day as well. then later on after dinner i repeat this process. so
> breakfast:
> 1 DMZ
> 2 advanced cycle support
> ...


 

- Did it the same way and took my Anavite Multi Vitamin as well, Took no creatine on cycle. I did take extra milk thistle like you 1000 mg with my CEL cycle support. I found it was not enough. The most important supplement is the cycle support to have ready. They will help so much with most of these sides.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 14, 2011)

Speez said:


> - Did it the same way and took my Anavite Multi Vitamin as well, Took no creatine on cycle. I did take extra milk thistle like you 1000 mg with my CEL cycle support. I found it was not enough. *The most important supplement is the cycle support to have ready.* They will help so much with most of these sides.


 exactly^ i agree woth what u just said.


----------



## Speez (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder if the would change the formula and put 5 mg of superdrol per capsule as opposed to 10mg, In essence we are consuming 20mg superdrol, which is I think is enough to be cycled on its own let alone stacked with dymeth. The Dymeth stand alone 
I personally have not tried but have read the sides are milder, and can also lead to 18-20 lbs on cycle.


----------



## Speez (Nov 15, 2011)

Perhaps Ironmag labs can make 15 mg standalone dymeth, Pretty much like CEL's D-Zine.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2011)

Yup, when on orals, 3 caps of Advanced Cycle Support daily for me.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> this is what i do. i do this becuase its easier for me and i wont forget but i wake up and get ready for the day. i eat breakfast and with breakfast i eat my multi, 1 DMZ, fish oil, 2 advacned cycle supports, somtimes i take a milk thistle or 2 throught the day as well. then later on after dinner i repeat this process. so
> breakfast:
> 1 DMZ
> 2 advanced cycle support
> ...




Dude maybe take 1 cycle support during the day and 2 at night. Since the body is repairing itself during sleep; organs and all. Especially when you hit REM sleep.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Dude maybe take 1 cycle support during the day and 2 at night. Since the body is repairing itself during sleep; organs and all. Especially when you hit REM sleep.


 whoops i ment to say i take 4... 2 at night and 2 in the morning.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> whoops i ment to say i take 4... 2 at night and 2 in the morning.


----------

